# Latest Foster Dog!



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

New foster dog in the house! Everything has been turned on its head!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

ohhh what a handsome boy...... love that face !!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... so cute!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

ISO: The Monstors. OP has a dog for you!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh how adorable!


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm dying. His little greying face. I just want to pick him up and hold him forever.

TWAB is right, I am on EB fever right now. Been looking for the right one for our 3rd.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Just a friendly push!


----------

